# 2015 Rubicon Build



## Rubiholic (Feb 18, 2015)

I have recently purchased the new 2015 Foreman Rubicon. I went with the base model to save me a little cash and thought there would be less problems. This is not my first honda but it is my first one purchased new from a dealer so I have been extremely particular with the care and maintenance. I want to build it to look good while getting me where I need to go without harm to the bike. The only thing done to it is 30" silverbacks and a led light bar. 
My questions are: 
To get parts for the motor can I just order 2014 Foreman 500 parts? I have been told by a friend they are the same motor and same parts/optimizers

Would a clutch kit or gear reduction be a better mod for me? Some places we ride are peanut butter mud. Didn't know if a clutch kit would bog back down or stay up after it gets going. Also don't know if clutch kits are too jumpy from an initial slow start. My girlfriend rides with me 90% of the time and I don't think she will like whiplash.

Has anyone heard, seen, or know how to make a hidden/steal snorkel for the NBS? Also Is there any extra waterproofing needed for the newer bikes? The areas that we ride are more mud than water. I do not plan on taking it to the handlebars but I would like just a little safety if I fall off in a bad spot. 

What is the best performance upgrade? When it comes to all the new EFI stuff and new technology I have no clue what the best bang for the buck mod is. I know I don't like my exhaust really loud seeing how i will be using my wheeler year round for hunting also.

What size winch will I be needing? Seeing how my bike is a little on the heavier side (680lbs) I did not know if I needed to go ahead and beef up the system. And was wondering a good way to mount a switch without looking like a sore thumb.

What is a good way to coat the front bumper and racks? I normally keep something strapped on the racks like a stereo or ice chest. On my previous wheelers it always wears them down pretty fast. I wanted to do a rhino lining type coating. I didn't know if there was an easy DIY way that holds up and looks good or if I should just take them and get them done professionally

Where can I find LED replacement bulbs? I mounted a light bar with a switch and fuse but do not like the obvious different color between it and the headlights. I tried to find a bulb number in the manual and by searching but have had no luck.

Is after market skid plates and guards a needed add on? How do they help with getting through the sticky stuff? It seems like the factory covered almost the entire undercarriage but with plastic. Not to sure how it holds up. I plan on getting some front a-arm guards. Where could I find some specifically fitted ones. 

I plan to build more than I ride. I like to do things right the first time and take my time working on my bikes. Never half way put something together.

Please help with your input and I will try to post pictures of all the changes.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Following 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

